# sly.is.hip - [â–¡] (first "official" release!)



## Kemmy (Apr 25, 2013)

Stumbled my derpy self back over here and realized I never did share my EP/release with ya'll. SO HERE WE GO

sly.is.hip - [â–¡](Bandcamp)
it's also over on [url="https://soundcloud.com/slyiship/sets/jts8dfuginie]soundcloud[/url] (go for the bandcamp, it's higher quality!)

It's pay-what-you-want, so go get it for freeeeeee (or not.)

Been out for four days now, already had a few compliments

"This album is a downtempo dream, get it downloaded" - The Blend
"Reminds me of Boards of Canada meets The Flashbulb crossover; but with BASS" - anonymous guy
"SUPER DOPE WHAT" - ME (okay that one is fake, but the other two are true)

Let me know what ya'll think and be sure to pass it on to your pals!


----------



## Demensa (May 15, 2013)

I just gave it a second listen and I really enjoyed it.
The production quality is professional and everything on the EP sounds good together and really flows.
It's not something I would listen to very regularly due to my personal taste, but whenever I'm craving some minimalist chillout music, I'll try and remember this.

Well done.


----------



## Kemmy (May 21, 2013)

Thank ya kindly! Yeah ambient/minimal/down tempo isn't everyone's cup of tea.

I will admit to being quite proud of it, couple years in the making. Putting it out was a nerve wrecking thing, as releasing anything may be no matter the art form.

Regardless, thank you for the listen(s) and compliments.

[sup]I'm told that it's really good for studying [/sup]


----------

